
Cloudflare drops Google's reCAPTCHA due to privacy concerns - infodocket
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/technology/cloudflare-drops-googles-recaptcha-due-to-privacy-concerns/
======
londons_explore
I think a more accurate title would be "Cloudflare drops Google Recaptcha due
to not wanting to pay for it"

------
enjoyyourlife
The replacement ([https://www.hcaptcha.com/](https://www.hcaptcha.com/)) is
basically the same thing

